# Error2114 the server service is not started



## steveo20032 (Aug 19, 2006)

I am trying to set up a shared folder on my desktop which is running windows 2000pro
In computer management when i click on share folder Error 2114 the server service is not started comes up. Does anyone know what I can do to share a folder


----------



## datamonger (Jul 25, 2006)

Take a look at: http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=269375


----------

